# Theater Seating Spacing



## owlfan12000 (Jul 2, 2007)

Roman,

I'm working on a ground up theater design and am currently thinking of 2 rows of 3 seats of perhaps two standard couches. I'm thinking of the 12003s and would like some thoughts on the placement of a straight row versus a curved row. I've found the dimensions for each design which includes the wall space requirements. How much space is needed between the first and second row? If I allow for the 74.5" or 78.5" wall space shown in those diagrams, and both rows recline will the back of the front row end up on top of the feet in the second row?

Do you happen to know of any pictures of theaters with 2 rows with curved seating? I know that model isn't in the interactive room planner, is there another set with similar dimensions that I could look at using that program?

Do you happen to know of anyone within a couple hours of Tulsa, OK that has purchased some Berkline seats with power recline and/or buttkickers? Those are a couple of features that I would probably have to sell my wife on to purchase and that would probably require first hand testing on her part.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

owlfan12000,

First let me start with the fact that while the 12003 recliners are very nice and comfortable, they have high backs - 44". They would be a better fit for folks who are 6'2" or taller. If oyu are not that tall the backs of the chairs will block your surround sound.

Straight vs. curved - functionally curved configuration helps when you have a wider row - 5, 6 chairs. In the situations like that you are trying to put every viwer at the same distance to the screen. In the cases of 3 chairs the curvature is so small and non dramatic, that it does not really matter, and it would be very similar to the straight one. It would be basically your personal preference...

The Berkline specs are not accurate. The minimum requirement for the straight row is 6', and if you go with the curved configuration and curve your riser, the min. distance between a middle point of the curve and back of the riser would still be 6'. 

I always recommend deeper riser if possible. There are 2 reasons for that:

1. you want to put the back row away from the back wall for better surround sound.
2. you want to have some extra space in front of the back row, so when people seating on the back row recline their feet are not hanging over front row viewer heads.

I have the following customers in OK:

1. Tulsa, OK 74137 w/12003 in bonded leather/vinyl combo (no buttkickers)
2. Oklahoma City, OK 73170 w/12003s in leather/vinyl combo (w/bks)
3. Edmond, OK 73013 w/12003 in bonded leather/vinyl combo (no buttkickers)
4. Edmond, OK 73013 w/13175s in bonded leather/vinyl combo (no buttkickers)

I do not stock manual recliners. The power recline IMHO is a MUST TO HAVE option. That is why we only stock motorized recliners.


----------



## owlfan12000 (Jul 2, 2007)

Roman,

Back in August '07 we exchanged some emails. My wife, son and I are all about 5'10" tall. Nobody is really huge but my son has packed on some pounds and has about a 42" waist now. At that time you suggested 45003 because they would provide better head support. I don't see those anymore so I'd like a new recommendation. 

The head support is important. I have a recliner now but I don't care much for watching TV in it because I always find myself putting my arm or a pillow behind my head. My mother also has a recliner that I don't care much for because the footrest isn't in the right position. I'm guessing a chaise lounge feature would be advantageous.

Let me know what models might make sense for us.


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

owlfan12000,

I would check the following groups:

Domestic: 45008, 45032, 45034 (all custom orders - more expensive)
Imported: 12000, 13175 (usually in stock in black and brown bonded leather/vinyl combo and leather/vinyl combo - much less expensive)


----------

